# Être dans deux : partage familiale ? possible ?



## kimber_sim (26 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Je me trouve actuellement dans un partage familiale avec ma mère ma soeur et ma grand-mère. 

J'ai d'un autre côté mon père (parents divorcés) qui a un partage familiale avec sa nouvelle femme, dans lequel il aimerait m'ajouter.

Est-ce possible de se trouver dans 2 système de partage familiale ? 

Les deux parents n'ont pas envie de se retrouver dans le même partage familiale évidement ... Mais les deux partages ont des chouettes app et abonnements qui m'intéresse  

Merci à ceux qui auront répondu !


----------



## lostOzone (28 Avril 2021)

J’aurai bien aimé savoir aussi si c’est possible. Quelqu’un a une info?


----------



## aurique (28 Avril 2021)

Bonjour, 

ça me parait difficile vu que un meme compte ne peut appartenir qu'a un suel et unique partage familiale.... a moins de jonglé en permanance entre 2 comptes (donc 2 adresses emails) mais ça risuqe d'etre sportif à la longue


----------

